# Sebastian's Home Thred



## Sebastian (Dec 4, 2005)

hey cali want to go to dinner tonight . let's make it 5 O'clock my treat

sebastian


----------



## juicyjuicee (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 4, 2005)

:laugh:

The bunnies wanted me to send this to you Sebastian!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh Sebbie! 

That would be Lovely! :mrsthumper:

This is Cali. I'm signed in under my mom's address because I couldn'tremember my password, and I was too excited to get _right_ back toyou.

Dinner at 5:00 is perfect. I could use some time off. That's just whenTucker and Fauna are out and they insist - _still_ - on pooping bymy space. You'd think they'd be Over It by now. :disgust:

Then, last night - mom had to use me as her Freak Show again. *sigh*Why is it that when she tells new people that she has rabbits that shealways has to take ME out to show them? Fauna and Tucker don't everhave to go. The people all get bug-eyed and quiet when they see me.It's always the same old story: "She's so BIG. Oh MY God!!! She'sHUGE!" Well, hellooo, that's no way to make new friends! Besides, Imean -- look at who's holding me. My Mom! :foreheadsmack: She's sosmall that next to her, everything looks big. Tucker and her are aboutperfectly proportioned for each other. When Buck used to hold me, Ilooked Medium. He was cool. I miss him. 

How come your little girl and her mom never post pictures of youanymore? I've waited so long. :sad: How's you hairdoo these days? Has"The Hacker" been at you lately?

Are you going to be on your family's Christmas card this year? I am.:jumpforjoy: I'm pretty psyched about that. I thought I wouldn't get onthe Christmas card for another 3 years. I think it means that I'm theprettiest 

Well, I'm going to go take a nap so that I look beautiful for dinner.

I'll dream of you.

:kiss:

Love, Love, Love,
Cali


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Cali Girl, 

I sure miss you. Things are so crazy here. My humans got a newbunny but it's very funnylooking!

Ithas a very, very long tail!Ikind of likehaving it around, but I don't get to get out andrun withit.SLG's mom says it might play too rough, so we only get to playthrough the cage. Sometimes welay together on the floor withour noses mooshed together through the wire. We share my toys and iteats all my poos that fall through my cage. SLG says we areonlybabysitting it, whatever that means. 







I do have a new picture for you! I am going to have a Christmaspicture too if my coat doesn't start falling out again. You know,having a long, beautiful, fuzzy coat can really be a pain in the tailsometimes. 

I certainly hope SLG's mom doesn't put those stupid reindeerantlers on me this year. How is a guy ever supposed to have any dignitywhen humans are always doing embarrassing things tohim?



I think that picture of your tail is socute!



I love you! 

Sebastian


----------



## Cali (Dec 5, 2005)

Dearest Sebastian,

Thank you so much for dinner lastnight.

Itried to control my hunger, but I got a little carriedaway.

Sorry!:embarrassed:

Boy! That is the ugliest rabbit I have _Ever_Seen! Watch out with that sweater he's sportin. Ifthe humans think he looks cute in that, you could benext!





There'sno telling what those humans will do.

So that rabbit eats your poo? That's kinda gross. Ibet the humans like having it around. They seem to not liketo work too much, have you ever noticed that?

It would be silly of your human to put those reindeer antlers on youagain. Been there, done that. I'd talk to yourLittle Girl and give her hints. Her style is ten times betterthan her mom's is. I wouldn't care if your coat was fallingout or you were completely bald; you'd still be beautiful anddignified. 

My mom's decorating for Xmas. Just a lot of extra junk aroundis what it looks like to me. I like the small white lightsthough. 

I'm so glad to see the new fall picture of you!:inlove: It looks like you were eating something.You are my Precious Prince, as always. 

You don't think that the tail on that rabbit that's living with you isprettier than mine, do you???? Be honest.

Love,

Your Girlfriend


----------



## Cali (Dec 5, 2005)

By the way: I LOOOOVVVEE YOU!!!


----------



## ariel (Dec 5, 2005)

Dear Cali and Sebastian, 

I couldn't help but overhear how much you love one another! I think it's wonderful!

Just wanted to let you 2 know that if you 2 ever need a place for ahoney moon or romantic getaway then Australia is a great place tovisit! And hey you guys could come and stay here that way you'd savemoney on accomodation!!

More money for Craisins and touristy things!!

Wishing you both love and happiness.


Your Friend and happy to be Tour Guide
Ariel.


----------



## Cali (Dec 5, 2005)

Dear Ariel, 

I would very much like to take you up on that offer. 



Sebbie,whadaya sayMate???



I just thought of something! They're pretty famous down there for wool production. 





Ariel, you're not trying to just get Sebbie down there for his wool, are you??? onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel (Dec 5, 2005)

Dear Cali,
Oh no Sweetie!! I would love you to come visit 'cause It'd be great tosee you guys and there's lots of fun things to do here, there's moresunshine here at the moment too!!

Sebbie can keep his fur I promise!!!

I am going to work right now, but you know what is right across from me at the mall where I work???

A Flight Centre!! And ya know what??? They sell airline tickets!! Icould go in and ask them how much it'd be for you guys to fly here!!!!

I'll let you know what I find out.

You have a great night afternoon and I will give you the update when Iget back, discuss it with your Sebbie and see what he thinks

Love Ariel
(aka Travel consultant)


----------



## doodle (Dec 5, 2005)

*Cali wrote:*


>



:sunshine:I love it! 

 [align=center]:bunnybutt:

[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> :laugh:
> 
> The bunnies wanted me to send this to you Sebastian!





First off: This is a really cool card, MBB. :highfive:

* * * * * * * *

Memo To: Ariel
From: Cali's Mother
Date: December - whatever, 2005
Subject: Travel Agent


Cali does not need a Travel Agent as she isn't going with Sebastian to Australia. :nonono: 

She is Much Too Young for that. 

Now, please excuse me, as I have to go have a Chat with Cali Atticus.

Good Day!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Dec 5, 2005)

You are right carolyn! He is not goinganywhere without his little girl! :XBut I have to say, they'dbe much happier with me than they would in Tucker Town, cause there'sno other bunnies to poo in their space! :bunnydance:

SLG


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Sebastians Little Girl wrote:


> But I have to say, they'd be much happier with me thanthey would in Tucker Town, cause there's no other bunnies to poo intheir space! :bunnydance:
> 
> SLG





You Little So-N-So. :disgust:

You got me.

:gun: :faint:


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 5, 2005)

Cali baby, 

Check out the wheels I got from some skinny, blonde girl at SLG's house! 

Now we can cruise anywhere we wanna go! :bunnydance:

I think after we go for a visit at Ariel's we should headstraight for Perry and Pernod's place.I've been wanting toplay in their sandbox forever!Pack your bags! See you soon!

Love, Sebbie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry Sebastian, I think you need a bigger car for Cali. :shock:


----------



## ariel (Dec 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote*


> * * * * * * * *
> 
> Memo To: Ariel
> From: Cali's Mother
> ...




Dear Calis' Mother,

This is to advise you that Cali and her boyfriend Sebastianare considering a trip to Australia. Apparently they are unable to flywithout SLG, which is fine, we can accomodate her as well.

I have looked into fares for them and if they decide to travel herethey will of course travel 1st Class. The airfares start from $USD13600.00

If they wish they can depart The United States of America on the 26thDecember 2005 and can return from Australia on the 27th ofJanuary 2006.

This allows them to be home for christmas as I am sure you wouldappreciate them being home for such a special day, however this alsoallows them to experience New Years Eve in Australia.(Quite anexperience I might add).

I will arrange to have a limousine take us to the airport to meet with sebastian and Cali as they get off the plane.

They will be in the best care that can possibly be given to 2 travelling rabbits.
I urge you to consider the fact that they are in love and wish to explore the world together.

I await your response.

Yours Sincerely

Miss HRWT

Ariels' Travel advisor
Tuesday 6th December 2005


----------



## ariel (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote: *


> Cali baby,
> 
> Check out the wheels I got from some skinny, blonde girl at SLG's house!
> 
> ...




Dear Sebastian,
I have had my travel advisor send Cali's mum a letter about you and hercoming here for a visit. Of course the tickets are for 1st Class, butif you're going to bring your new wheels I better book a differentplane (one that'll hold cars like yours).

I hope you guys can come and sounds like you will have a great timetravelling!! You'll love going to Perry and Pernods' place too I amsure!!

Take care and will I get them to send the travel bill to your folks??Might be a good idea, so that way you can keep your money to take Caliout for dinner and lunch and stuff.

Talk to you again soon

Yours

Ariel

P.S. I really like ya car!!!!


----------



## Cali (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Sebbie-Darling,

I can't believe the New Wheels!!! :great:

A Hot Man and A Hot Rod, what more can I askfor???



I'm so happy!! WAHOOOEEYY!!!






I think ariel sounds really nice. The more she talks to us,the more I want to go visit her sooner rather than later. Mymom lectured me last night how I'm too young to go anywhere with aBoy. She thinks I'm like a year old, and I'm a whole year anda Half!

If it's a tight squeeze in the carl like MBB thinks it may be, I thinkChaz, Otis, or Sparky and Scooter have a trailor they might lendus. I can't remember if Emma and The Monkeys have one, but Ithink they dne of them willhelp us out- for sure! Toby said if we need rides to the airport, he'dhelp. 

I'd like to make sure we stop in to see Snowy and Daisy and Buster, andwe _absolutely_ can't forget Lucy. I think we bettercoordinate with Ariel because I think we'll need more time away thanwhat she's thinking. 

What do you say?


Lovingly,
Cali


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 6, 2005)

Dearest Sebastian and Cali.

I sure hope your Mums agree to let you go traveling. It seems as thougheverything is pretty much organized for you both. Cali girl you knowhow to wrap that Mummy of yours round your finger, I'm sure you canwork something out. I'll put in a good word for you, after all yourright, its not as if your a baby anymore,1 1/2 years old iswaaaay old enough to go traveling with your true love.

When you have made your trip to see Ariel and you have sorted out withPerry and Pernods Mummy arrangements to come to UK. I would love tohave your here for a while like Cali said. I know Daisy, Buster andSnowy would LOVE to finally meet you both because I have told them allabout you.

Kisses to you both :kiss::kiss:.

Mrs DaisynBusterxxxx


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 6, 2005)

Cali, I've had a word with your Mum. Heres hoping :wink:.

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 6, 2005)

Dear Cali and Sebastian,

I'm on mommy's name because she wont give me my own! I'm the new girlin town here and I've really enjoyed reading your posts! My name's Zoey.

Cali, you are so lucky to have a man like Sebastian! All I have is mymean brothers who try to bite me and tease me all the time about mybroken ears. They're just jealous that mom loves how my ears lopinstead of stand straight up. Mom says they're jealous of their newbaby sister but I think they're jealous of my stunning good looks andunique markings.

I get my revenge by acting so cute that mommy can't resist running overto my hutch and giving me attention and not Mocha or Spice. That makesthem really mad!

I don't know how my mom can put up with those other 2, she should havestuck to all girls! That is, unless she had gotten a boy like youSebastian!

P.S.- Sebastian, do you have a brother for me? 

Love always,

Zoey


----------



## Cali (Dec 6, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> I'll put in a good word for you, after all your right, itsnot as if your a baby anymore,1 1/2 years old is waaaay oldenough to go traveling with your true love.
> 
> Kisses to you both :kiss::kiss:.
> 
> Mrs DaisynBusterxxxx




Thank you, Mrs. DaisynBuster. I would appreciate that verymuch! I hope you can talk some sense into her. 

Kisses to you too. 

* * * * * * * * 

To: Sebastian

Dear Sugar,

Did you hear??? A Charlie Brown Christmas is ontonight! I'll be watching it and wishing you were here withme.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote: *






> I think after we go for a visit at Ariel's we should headstraight for Perry and Pernod's place.I've been wanting toplay in their sandbox forever!Pack your bags! See you soon!
> 
> Love, Sebbie




Oh, Sebbie and Cali, Pernod and Perry say you are most welcome to comeand play in their sandpit, and I agree as long as I can have loads ofcuddles and kisses . Then we could go and visit with Vickie and meether babies (both four and two legged). Unfortunately, I think you wouldboth have to make it a one-way trip, and stay over here 

Jan


----------



## Otis (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear Cali and Sebastian,

 It is me Otis. My momma got me an accountso I can talk to you. I asked my mom if it was ok for you to borrow mystroller. She said it was okay but only if you come visit us for alittle while. My stroller is really cool. you can sit down or even laydown and take a nap on the way. It even has this umbrella thing so thesun won't get in your eyes. Isn't that cool. I like it alot.

I would love if you could come play at my house with me and allmy cousins. They are all super nice, well, except for the little onemom calls Stormy.I think he is crazy. He makes mom chase him all thetime. He even runs when she tries to give him a treat. Mom said shewill put him in her room if you come to visit.

Here a picture of my stroller car you can use. Let me know if you like it.

You Friend,
Otis


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Zoey, welcome to my thred. I do havetwobrothers but I haveint seen them since a couple days aftermy little girl brought me to my house. I like this house better. Theypicked me up by my fur at that other house! :shock:

Hi Otis, Cool stroller! My little girl wants a stroller justlike that! Cali and I would love to come visit you and all yourcousins. Maybe Cali and I will make one big round the world bunny tripto see all of our friends. 

Hey Cali, Sugar Pie! :inlove: I like all the sweetnames you call me. For Christmas I'll have to call you my CandyCane!

Imissed Charlie Brown but I hope you enjoyed it. It snowed about2" today. Did it there? 

I love you Candy Cane! :kiss:

Sebastian


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

This is UNAcceptable! :no:

I _don't_ think Sebastian is a good influence on Cali. Bunny Loveis one thing, but them making arrangements to run away together Doesn'tCut It! :nonono:

Cali, if you sneak on here while I'm away from the house, I'll tell youagain, it wasn't right to have DaisyNBuster's mom write me asking me tolighten up on The Rules. You just forget about these plans. You are TooYoung for this! I won't have it.

A travel agent, :foreheadsmack: , bunny friends and parents :disgust: promoting this behavior.

It makes me SSSSSick!

:X

-Mom


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2005)

*Cali wrote 
*


> If it's a tight squeeze in the carl like MBB thinks it maybe, I think Chaz, Otis, or Sparky and Scooter have a trailor they mightlend us. I can't remember if Emma and The Monkeys have one,but I think they dne of them willhelpus out - for sure! Toby said if we need rides to the airport,he'd help.


Dear Cali:

We don't have a trailor, but our daddy has one of those big SUV's thatmaybe you can borrow. Maybe you can come to Florida and go tothe beach with us. We can teach you to surf.

Love, Sparky and Scooter


----------



## ariel (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear Miss Stick in the mud (aka Calis' mum)

They are in love and besides if and when they travel, they will be staying with Great people who will look after them.

If you think they are too young , then maybe they could travel when they are a bit older?
Sounds like a better idea??

Yeah let's wait 'til they are a bit older...... Like maybenext year LOL (mmm next year isn't far away so they don't have long towait LOL)

From Ariel

P.S. Maybe you could be their chaperone???? Sound better???


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

You Think I _trust_ the weirdos on the Internet???? Think AGAIN, Pal.

You raise your kids the way you want, I'll take care of Mine.

Cali will Never be old enough to run with this crew.


Sebastian is a BAD INFLUENCE! 


Offering an SUV to them. :disgust:
What a Disgrace!

:X 

-C A R O L Y N - totally Disgusted!


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You Think I _trust_ the weirdos on the Internet????
> 
> 
> Sebastian is a BAD INFLUENCE!



Dear Totally Disgusetd Carolyn,

Weirdos??? Weirdos you say??? What's wrong with us???? **jerk, shiver, cough, jerk**

And I can think of worse Boyfriend bunnies that Cali could choose!!! Ithink Sebastian is a good choice, he comes from a good home, and it allstarts at home with the young ones, how they are raised really showsout when they get older!!

I say let the lovebirds be

From Ariel
Concerned and understanded person who sees 2 bunnies who just wanna have fun!


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

:rofl: I feel like the Agony Aunt.

I can see it now, "Dear Ariel" will help you to run free and p*** yaparents off by convincing you to run away from home and explore theworld.

You may be written off for the inheritance, but hey you'll have a ball doing it LOL.


----------



## Cali (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello SugarPlum!



I've missed you so much! My Mom was really angry when sheheard that I was trying to run away with you. She hid thekeyboard, so I had no way of getting back to you. She tellsme that I can't trust the men on the web. I don't believeher. She doesn't know you like I know you.

I think that we should take Scooter and Sparky up on using their SUV.If it's big enough and Otis's stroller folds up, then I'd definitelylike to take that too. Sometimes my feet get tired after I doa lot of hopping. With us having to see Sparky, Scooter,DaisyNBuster and Ariel's family, Pernod and Perry as well as Otis andhis cousins and Zoey, I think we'd better be safe than sorry and weshould borrow it.

DaisyNBuster was so nice. She tried to talk my Mom intoletting me go with you, but all that did was make Momma madder atme. She said that I shouldn't go airing dirtylaundry. What does that even mean?? I don't know what dirtylaundry is and I'm pretty sure I don't have it. She neversays, "Do you want some dirty laundry?" to me so it can't be a verygood thing. My Mom is Very Weird. You know how _Mothers_are. Does yours look _really_ ugly when she takes on that very lowvoice? Mine sure does!

I really like this travel agent. She's veryhelpfuland nice. I am looking forward to meetingher and her bunnies.

I saw that your little girl picked Fauna for the calendar.That was so typically sweet of her. Fauna's been very excitedsince she heard the news. She really is very pretty and evenif sometimes sh can be a little bossy, I still love my big sister.Since I was on the Christmas card and Tucker was on thecalendar last year, I think she was feeling a little leftout. Your little girl sure took care of that! 

It's very very cold now. It's supposed to snow a lot tonight.I wish you were here so that I could snuggle up with you andwatch the snow fall together and then go and play in it. 





Don't forget to remember that I love you!

Your Candy Cane...





:kiss:


----------



## Iszy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Sebastian. Remember me? Wanna go out sometime?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 15, 2005)

hello,Im with Cali


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Sebastian, Cali, Ariel, Scooter, Sparky,Zoey, Daisy, Buster and Otis. Could I come and join you guys. I am inbetween Cali and Sebastian. My hooman daddy has a pick up truck thatcan hold a load of us if we all meet up. Maybe I can get my hoomanmummie to try and drive us if she knows how to drive. I would love tohave some friends. 

I better go I think my hooman mummie is coming now.

Let me know If I can join you guys.

Later

MeatHead


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Dec 16, 2005)

:wave:Hi everyone! Our daddy'sSUV is a nice big Explorer. It can hold lots of bunnies andbunnie things. He's leaving this weekend for a couple ofweeks, so it would be a good time to borrow it since he won't need itfor a while. Cali and Sebastian - do you want us to come pickyou up? Just say the word, and we'll pack the craisins andhit the road.


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 16, 2005)

I finally got on again. Mummie isgoing berserk because she has to see a hooman vet for her teeth.Brrrrrrrrrrr I don't want that. 

Can I come. I can pack extra crasins. raisins, cherrios and veggies.

MeatHead


----------



##  (Dec 16, 2005)

Sebastian,

You want Cali? You can have her.

If I have to take her to you myself, I will. Just tell me when and where.

Tucker


----------



## Pristine (Dec 16, 2005)

Sebastian, I wouldn't date Iszyeither. She's a dirty girl. My mommy has to cleanher eyes a lot. I saw her eat herpooponce. That's gross. 

Hey Tuckerbaby. Whatcha doing Saturday night?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> You want Cali? You can have her.


:rofl:


----------



## Jordi (Dec 16, 2005)

*Pristine wrote:*


> Hey Tuckerbaby. Whatcha doing Saturdaynight?


Hey Tucks,

I've heard Pristine is pretty messy and that Fauna is bossy.I'ma perfect little angel :angel:. Wesley sleeps to much formy taste. How about we run off and have some adventures. MaybeSebastian and Cali will want to come...


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> Sebastian,
> 
> You want Cali? You can have her.
> 
> ...


Watch it Beaver Face! That's my Candy Cane your dissin'! 

If you weren't so full of yourself, you'd be able to see thetrue beauty of my girl. All she wants to do is have a normal familyrelationship with you! 

But noooooooo! You, Mr. Attitude, who always has your nosestuck upin the air like your poos don't stink,youaren't verynice! :X

Why do youbite her butt and chase her around theplace??



You are not a very goodbrother!


----------



## JimD (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote: *


> Watch it Beaver Face!


:laugh:***Spits coffee all over the keyboard***


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 16, 2005)

Cali, have you noticed how many of our friends have joined us now?:highfive: 

How fun is this? :jumpforjoy:We have Otis, Iszy, Meathead,Sparky, Scooter, Tucker (he better straighten up or I'm gonna get himbanned for a bad attitude) Pristine, and Jordi! 

See Cali, our Momma's can't keep us from having fun! We canhave fun with our friends and share our love with all the world!:inlove: I don't know why your Mom gets so uptight. All Iwant to do is clean your eyes, groom your ears, and share some treatswith you. I get lonely sometimes. You are so faraway...:sad:Your Mom acts like we are planning to be badbunnies. I heard my little girlsMomma say maybe your Mommawas a wild child and is worried you will be one too?Whateverthat means. :dunno:

Guess what happened to me yesterday! My little girl's Mommatook me to her company's BIG office!All theseladies were passing me around from one to another. The were playingwith my ears and running their fingers through my fuzzy coat, talkingabout how soft I was. They kept saying how I just laid there and I wasso nice. They were kissing me!!! :shock:I was kind of glad toget back into my little girl's Momma's arms! 

I gotta go. Watch out for Tucker. He has such anattitude!



XOXO- Sebastian


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote:*


> Cali, have you noticed how many of our friends havejoined us now?:highfive:
> 
> How fun is this? :jumpforjoy:We have Otis, Iszy, Meathead,Sparky, Scooter, Tucker (he better straighten up or I'm gonna get himbanned for a bad attitude) Pristine, and Jordi!


Hey, don't start the party without me! 

Iszy, you can have my little brother, Toby. He's a Fuzzy Loplike Sebbie, but he's gray and white.You'd have toclean up your act a bit first, though. I've seen your toilethabits -not pretty. Toby NEVER leavesmesses. He's a bit too anal if you ask me (pun intended - heehee).

Hmmm.... let's see....

Meathead and Otis are big, strapping bucks and appear to besingle. Am I wrong? Oh, and I heard Jordi wants todivorce Wesley, so he'll be on the market soon andhe enjoyssleeping, like me. 

Maybe I'll take them all. I'm a greedy girl. 

Ally says we should start our own online dating service forbunnies. We could call it B-Harmony (Bunny Harmony - heehee). 

Here's my profile:

Snuggles (aka Snuggy)

Star Sign: Cancer

Occupation: Diva/Princess

Likes: Sleeping, eating Craisins,baby carrots and bananas

Dislikes: Diets, nail-trims, and humans mussing up my fur

Hobbies: Grooming my pretty coat, knocking down baby gates, surfingthe net


----------



## Zoey (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey every bunny! Cali's mom gave me my own name,but shush, don't let my mommy know! She says that all you bunnies couldhave a bad influence on me. :shock:She also says I'm tooyoung but I'm over 5 whole months old! Of course, I'm not as old as mybrothers, they're so old that they're almost as valuable as fossils,but not me, I'm young and pretty as can be.

If you're going on a road trip, I'm in! You can pick me up at my place,don't worry about my brothers, they're afraid ofme so I wonthave any issues!

Speaking of them, they're so mean and mom doesn't believe me.:XThey purposefully tease me when they get a treat and Idon't. And mom wonders why I get so mad about her paying attention tothem instead of me. 

I can't believe how rude Tucker was, but I like a bunny with someattitude! I think Tucker and Fauna should come for a visit up north ofthe border!

I say next year we kick the humans out and through a really bunnyparty. I heard there used to be 2 real party animals on this forum,Jaden and Jezebel.

Oops, better go before mom finds out!

_Love every bunnies favorite Zoey_


----------



## Cali (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh Lover Boy! :hug: 

You're the best! I never heard anyone talk to Tucker likethat - Ever! I mean Mom gets upset with him sometimes, but Icould _Not Believe_ you actually called him "BeaverFace". :shock: Wouldn't you hate to be a rabbit andlook like a beaver? I really don't understand what I did tomake him not like me so much. 

I can't believe how that Iszy tried picking up on you. What ahussy! :XShe Knows we're a couple. Thatreally made me mad, but you handled it so well. I'm glad youdidn't get into explaining yourself to her or giving her any moreattention than she deserves. I sure hope Toby doesn't go withIszy. Toby's way too nice for someonelike her.I saw that one of the rabbits on thisforum has warts. I wonder if it's her. onder:

Yes, I think it's wonderful that we have so many friends now.I don't feel as alone as I used to. We've got to remember totake Scooter and Sparky up on their SUV. Thanks so much Scooter andSparky of the offer! I'm not sure that I would be very goodat surfing though. I'm a Big Girl and not veryathletic. I would love to ride in a boat though!





So your Little Girl'sMotherbrought youtothe office to show you off?I thinkhumans smellfunny.

Ithink lady humans smell better if spray something on. I'veseen my mom do that and it is NASTY! The bottle looks kindalikethis:

Doyou know what I'm talking about?

I have to go now. I want to to thank all of our Friends forsaying hello. We can't wait to meet you all and spend timewith your families. I think you're all very sweet, except forIszy. 


Love,
Candy CaneCali


----------



##  (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote: *


> Watch it Beaver Face!




Did you ever see the damage a beaver can do? 





Talk to me like that again and I will chew you up and spit you out, LITTLE Man.

I was trying to offer my help. YaIngrate!



As to Pristine, Jordi, and Iszy, I have one woman, Fauna, and I certainly don't need the high maintenance of another. 

Thanks, but no thanks.

Tucker


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 16, 2005)

HI Tucker, i'm Rue's mommy, and i remeber this pic,







whaddya say to that mister.


----------



## Spice (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all you bunnies! I'm Zoey's brother, Spice.

I can see where Tucker's coming from. I feel the same towards Zoey soif anyone wants her, they can have her! I'll keep mom preoccupied whileyou take her since mom seems to like Zoey the most, she's alwaysspoiling her and ignoring me. :disgust:

I don't like Zoey at all and mom didn't even ask me or Mocha if shecould bring her into our home! Talk about inconsiderate. Of course, Iwould never have said yes. Zoey stole my house to make everythingworse, even though I did get to move into a single house with a biggerbedroom. Zoey stole my brother too, not that me and Mocha got along butwhen do brothers ever stop fighting?

But man does Zoey got it wrong! Mocha isn't afraid of her. All he everdoes is stare with her with a love struck look on his face.:disgust:He runs away when she comes near because he's tooshy to let her know. And Mocha isn;t teasing her by eating in front ofher, he expects mom to give Zoey a treat too so they can have a mealtogether, how disgusting! :vomit:

But not me, I don't like her at all. I've always had the loves of mylife right here -- mom and food. I don;t see why I have to share momwith any other bunny in the first place, I'm her baby boy so anyone whowants Zoey can take her, PLEASE take her!

Supper's served, YUM!

:bunnybutt:


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 16, 2005)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> *Sebastian wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Cali, have you noticed how many of our friends havejoined us now?:highfive:
> ...


MeatHead here. Yeah I am single. I would love a beautiful girl for myself. You are beautiful and I love your colours and your name is cute.

Here is my profile

Name: MeatHead (Micheal)

Star Sign: Gemini

Occupation: Keeping my self handsome, begging my parents to let me out.

Likes: Cleaning my self for the beautiful ladies, having fun picking on my hooman mummie, eating some goodies.

Dislikes: being picked up, nail trimmings, my hooman mummie cleaning my manlyhood up.

Hobbies: Keeping my pen clean, keeping myself clean, looking for Mrs. Bunny Right, having fun jump on and off the bed.

Hey Sebbie that would be so much fun. Hey I am bigger than Tucker I could beat him down for ya if he ever comes near you.

Hey Tucks you better watch you back.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2005)

Cali wrote:


> I sure hope Toby doesn't go with Iszy.??? Toby's way too nicefor someone like her.??I saw that one of the rabbits on this forum haswarts.? I wonder if it's her.? onder:







* * * * * * * 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :X

Listen Little Miss "Candy Cane Cali" :vomit:,

Before you go spreading your jealous old Gossip and Scandal, get your story STRAIGHT! :X

It's not Iszy that has the warts, it is your Dear Friend, Frenchie thatgot them from a bug. How do ya feel now?? You could get them too. Youwere outside this year. For God's sake, THINK before you post! 

This is exactly why I don't want you on the forum. You're too young andvulnerable. Sure--it's wanting to _groom_ your eyes first, andnext thing ya know, you're all about traveling the World with thisStranger? What is Wrong with this Picture?? 

I _Don't_ think so, Young Lady. 

:no:

* * * * * * * * * 

And You ---- TUCKER, :X

What is UP with You??

You try to pawn off Cali and you expect Sebastian not to defend her and take offense?? Then you slam him?? 

Who do you _think_ you are?

* * * * * * * * * 

Say Good-Bye to the Forum, Tucker and Cali.

You both are Soooooooo Grounded! :X

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh no Tucker got Cali in trouble. Please MissCarolyn Cali did nuttin to anyone. Tucks did it to her. She is asweetie and Sebbie loves her. 

Hey bunny crew we really need to get on the ball and rescue Cali cause Miss Carolyn grounded her because of Tucker. 

MeatHead


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 17, 2005)

Geez Cali, your Mom sure getscranky!



I sure hope you get a chance to sneak onto the computer andread this. I know you said yourMom goes to those Polkadancing lessons on Tuesday and Thursday evenings. We could still get onthe computer then. 

At least she wasn't too mad at me for standing up for youagainst Tucker. That still makes me so mad. Tucker is such a dumbhead.It's always the little bucks that have that kind of attitude. 

We should be careful about gossip and stuff like that. I wasreally hurt one time by this horrible joke that happened on the forum.My little girl's Mom cuts my hair a lot. I don't really like holdingstill for so long, but I sure feel better afterward.This onetime, I went to athis place to have a surgery done and when Iwoke up, I was bald! :shock:

Well, my family took pictures of me, which really made me mad,and the people have had a lot of laughs at my expense. They even madeit look like I was wearing funny clothes! It has been very humiliating.

I think I like Snuggy. She's a strongdoe that seemsto know what she likes. She's going to be a fine catch for somebunny.

I sure hope Spice and Zoey can work out their differences.Before long we will have a bunny soap opera going onhere!



Love, Sebastian


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

> Hey Sebbie that would be so much fun. Hey I am bigger than Tucker I could beat him down for ya if he ever comes near you.
> 
> Hey Tucks you better watch you back.


MEATHEAD What is wrong with you. You know betterthan this. I don't tollerate this kind of attitude and language fromyou. You will not get any craisins tonight. That is final and nowhining.


----------



## Playboy (Dec 17, 2005)

You know, Cali, I was absolutely entranced whenI met you this past summer. I have never once forgotten about you andthink of you often.

If you ever wanted to rid of that pest, Tucker, I am sure I could arrange for his swift departure! 

Your Loving Admirer,

Frederick

p.s. Feel free to visit my mansion here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11072&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 17, 2005)

We saved the best bunny for last in my family to post, me! My name's Mocha, older brother to Spice and Zoey.

You'll have to excuse them, they're just jealous of each other. Spiceused to be the baby of the family and hates that now mom brought home anew baby, now he knows how I felt when she brought him home but I was agood olderbrother and used to watch out for Spice. Zoey isjust bossy, she wont let mom touch her unless it's on her own terms.:dunnoon't ask me why, when my mom comes out, I comerunningfor scratches, they feel _sooo_ good!

My mom told me it's up to me to teach Zoey what's good and bad and Imust say that I'm doing a good job. :sunshine:I've been toldthat Zoey will be my girlfriend next year, I think it's more like anarranged marriage since we don't have much choice and we'll be stuckwith each other but that's ok, so far Zoey's ok but she better learn tonot be so pushy because I wont take it.

In all honesty, I think mom's the reason for her attitude, Zoey is sospoiled and made some comments that I think Zoey didn't like very much.She once told me that Zoey had a flat face because she tried to jump awall and crashed face first into it. She only said that because she wasmad that Zoey keep finding ways to escape. I don't see the problem,Zoey is just making sure that they runs are safe for any other bunny!

None ofyou better come and try to take Zoey, mom told me it'smy duty to watch over her and she would not be happy with me if Ididn't and Zoey went missing. But I'm more than willing to schedulesupervised play dates here.

Mocha


----------



## Ruby (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi everybun, I made my mummy (bunnys_rule63)makeme my own account. She says I can have one first and she will makeMillie one later, she says it's because she doesn't have time to maketwo but I know it's because I'm herfavourite.:bunnydance:Sebbie and Cali, I've heard yourcomming to visit Pernod and Perry. Did you know that they live near us?Why don't you pop in and see me and Millie, we have a massive garden toplay in with loads of places to hide, I've been all over it on myharness. I'm sure she'd take you outtoo but Cali might need abigger one, it only just fits me! Anyway i have to go but will talk toyou later about travel plans, bye!:kiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, this is Sparky and Scootersmommy and let me tell everybun that I am not happy with theirbehavior. I've told them time and time again that they cannotdrive the SUV without either me or daddy with them! They seemto think no one will notice if they take a road trip.WRONG!!! I will definately notice if I don't have a dirtylitter box to clean. All of Sparky and Scooters friends are welcome tovisit though. The more beach bunnies the better.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 17, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote:*


> I know you said yourMom goes to thosePolka dancing lessons on Tuesday and Thursday evenings. We could stillget on the computer then.


----------



## Zoey (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm so mad with my mommy right now! She's beencalling me Zo Zo the Bozo all day and I don't appreciate it.:XI did nothing wrong so I don't deserve that nickname! Mochaknows I'm mad at her and is sucking up to her now. Mom promised Mochathat they would spend some one on one time tomorrow, she never promisedme anything!

But mom did say that we're going to have a photo shoot tomorrow, whatever that means. I just hope it doesn't involve that annoying flashingbox that mom sticks in my facenearly every day!

I got to see some of those weird looking rabbits today too Sebastian.Mom kept saying they smelled like wet dog, what ever that smellslike. :dunno:But they sure didn't smell all thatgood, at least not as good as I do. I think they need to take more timeto groom themselves, that way maybe they wont smell so bad.

I got to see them when we went to go see Santa a few weeks ago too, butboy were they badly behaved. Mocha and I were much better than thosefunny looking dogs were that's for sure!

But I need to get my beauty sleep, it's hard being so cute all the time!

Zoey


----------



## Cali (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote:*


> Geez Cali, your Mom sure getscranky!





_Tell _me!! She takes this stuff way too seriously. :disgust:

The only break I get is when she goes to those Polka lessons.I wish she didn't go to those lessons because then it's _allabout_ coming home and practicing. She looks like acomplete spaz! And when she puts her Polka dress on, it hurtsmy eyes. Any human that says that* my* *ears* lookridiculous has obviously never seen a Polka dress. I thinkthey should only wear that when some feels sick, but they can'tget sick. 


Between thatmusic and her having to do the same step over andover again is going to drive me nuts. Now she'splanning a big party with all the Polka Dancers. Friends andSugarPie, I'm tellin you, you _have_ to get me out of here beforethat party. If you don't, I'm going out in the field and hopeand pray a hunter finds me and shoots me dead.

By the way, Zoey, Zo Zo the Bozo definitely is an insult! AndI thought your mom was nice. I think all the crankymoms on here should drink or eat some bad tasting medicine.Maybe they're sick and the medicine will make them niceagain.The stuff that tastes bad always works, yaknow what I mean? Sometimes I think the only reason why theyhave us is to help fertilize their plants with our poop and make themlook good because we're so beautiful and thatit makes otherpeople jealous.

Love



Cali


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 19, 2005)

Cali I bet it does hurt your eyes. I agree thatour parents need to take some nice medicine. lol So when are we gettingtogether Sebbie. :bunnydance:


----------



## Chaz (Dec 19, 2005)

Little Cali Button Butt:

I snuck on here because Mom said ou weresaying silly thinks about Hunters and shooting you. Mom confided in me that Most hunterswould run the other way if they ever sawyou in a field , she also saysyou make wild rabbits look like Netherland Dwarves:shock:, and something about messy pants, :dunno:What the heck are Pants ? do they growin the garden ? 

Its only going to be a few more months before I get to comedown and play again . Mom said we might be able to playtogether cause you got something alltood. 

Mom yelled at me last night , boy she gets cranky, said I liked to give her a heartattack! , WHAT ! I wassleeping for cryin out loud . That darn Joker , My Lilly,and Ms, Snotty Pants keep me awake all night ,what with throwing things , diggingonmy wall , andwhat not geesh a Big guy likeme has to sleep sometimes . Not my fault shestrolls in and thinks something else :embarrassed:.


----------



## Cali (Dec 22, 2005)

Chaz, 

I never thought that the hunters would be afraid of me. Nowthat you mention it, when mom had a hunter come to the house, he wasafraid of me. He said I didn't look like arabbit. What was _that_ supposed to mean! :X

Did you ask Snuggy out on a date yet? I hear she's_really_ fat, but I think you guys would look goodtogether. Better move fast. I think she's trying toget into Freddy's Playboy Mansion. I can't tell if she's justa flirt or is really just nice.































DearSweet Romeo (also known as Sebastian),

I finally figured out the perfect plan to get from my house to yourhouse!



When Santa gets to my house, because I think he stops herefirst, I'll ask him ifhe can give me a ride to yourhouse.



Love, 

Your Sweet CandyCane




P.S. I found this card. I think it'll be the way weare when we celebrate Christmas together after Santa Claus drops meoff. Pretend it's you and me.http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcardm.asp?cont=1&amp;hdr=0&amp;token=5f227a3cbc708b7d611fc53bd87704de619544&amp;mpv=XS01EN


----------



## Chaz (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Hey Button Butt , 

Heh Hunters are afraid of me too , so dont feel toobadly. Mom had me out the other day inmypen and some lady came in lookingfor a little baby like Emily ,heh she didnt see me at first .Next thing I knew there was a lot of comotion andscreaming , So me being Me I climbedupon the side of the pen to see what allthe racket was about , and heres thiscrazy wild eyed woman standing there pointing at ME! I heard Mom say calm down its only arabbit , a French Lop to be exact. Well this wild eyedwoman told Mom she was crazyhaving such a big rabbit running loose ,um I wasnt loose she was , Momshould have put her in a pen . 

Mom being of unsound mind and whatever says , oh He is just a Baby he isntdone growing yet . But he isntthe Biggest one here , By thistime the poor woman is nearing thedoor , when what does Mom doShe goes and Brings that Moose Rabbit Theresa out!:shock:By this time the Womans eyes are about outof her sockets and as Mom brings her ovreto the woman , the woman bolted out thedoor!:runningrabbit:I guess she reallydidnt want a rabbit baby after all ? go figure. Humans cant live with outthem and some you justcant bite. Mom did have whatshe told Dad was hysterics afterthe woman left , That mustexplain why she was sitting on the floorwith Theressa and had leakyeyes :dunno:Humans are weird,

Oh Snuggy Baby I nearly forgotwith Mom having leaky eyes and that weirdwoman , how bout Brunch one day soon ?


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

*Cali wrote: *


> When Santa gets to my house, because I think he stops herefirst, I'll ask him ifhe can give me a ride to yourhouse.




Cali,

I'll give you a boost if you can't get in the sleigh. 










Chaz, 

I know you're young, but you'll soon learn that humans aren't the brightest bulb in the box. 

I guess that can be a good thing, but frustrating *for* *sure*! :disgust:

Tucker


----------



## Pristine (Dec 22, 2005)

Tucker is such a hunk. :inlove:


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

*Cali**,

**I'll give you a boost if you can't get in the sleigh. *

:laugh:*OMG! the Mental Imagethat went along with that statement made me havethem leaky eyes again that Chaz is always referingtoo !!!!!! *


----------



## Crista (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tucker wrote: *


> As to Pristine, Jordi, and Iszy, I have one woman, Fauna, and I certainly don't need the high maintenance of another.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Tucker


Does Fauna know your are talking like that about her? Highmaintaince :bunnybutt:. She is a pampered Princess like me,get it right shorty.

inkpansy:Christainkpansy:


----------



## Stormy (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Cali and Sebastian!!

Cali, don't let your cranky mom stop you from seeing your truelove. My mom tells me No all the time, do I listen, No!! Humans like itwhen your don't listen. It makes their lives more fun. 

Sebastian you are one lucky dude to be hooking up with Cali. I had a huge crush on her for along time.

Guess I need to find me a new doll. Snuggy is pretty hot but man that Baby...she is sizzle hot.:love:

Stormy Nyghts


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 22, 2005)

*Cali wrote: *


> Chaz,
> 
> Did you ask Snuggy out on a date yet? I hear she's_really_ fat, but I think you guys would look goodtogether. Better move fast.


Cali, I don't know who told you I was fat, but they wereWRONG!!! Your mom said I was perfect. I'm just abig girl, like you. Psst...thanks for putting a bug in Chaz'sear! 

Pam said I just might be a French Lop. Anybody who knowsanything about rabbits can't possibly believe I'm a *MINI*Lop. I'm not mini anything. 

Chaz* wrote: *


> Oh Snuggy Baby I nearly forgotwith Mom having leaky eyes and that weirdwoman , how bout Brunch one day soon ?



Chaz, I certainly would like to go out with you. 

Forgive me for being forward, but I think we'd make quite a handsome pair.

Maybe Santa could bring you to Tennessee on Christmas eve.He's bringing Cali to Kansas, so I don't think he'd mind another bunnyin the sleigh. *Or* ...maybe he could justtake us all to Sebastian's house and we could have a bigparty! 

See you soon!

Snuggs

XXOO


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 22, 2005)

*Stormy wrote:*


> Guess I need to find me a new doll. Snuggy is prettyhot but man that Baby...she is sizzle hot.:love:
> 
> Stormy Nyghts


Stormy,

Thanks for the compliments, but you can forget about Baby. Mylittle sis is, and willalways be, a baby (hence the name). 

She'sfull-grown, but she doesn't know it. Mom isalways talking to her in a funny, high voice and calling her "littleBaby". Mom would never let her go out with boys.

Snuggs


----------



## Stormy (Dec 22, 2005)

:wink:Thanks for the heads up Snuggy. If that Chaz don't treat you right you always got me darlin.

I'm off to cruise the forum and find some hot chicks...I mean bunny babes.

Check you later.

Stormy


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey what about me arn't I handsome. I need a hotbunchick for me. I should give santa a buz to bring me a hot chick. HeyChaz that new black flemmie that your mommy brought home is it a girl.If so maybe she and I could hook up. You know any hot bunnychick forme. :bunnydance:


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello All!! I've been sitting back watching the action for awhile and thought I'd join the fun!!

I'm a recently happily married man, but I'll still tell you a bit aboutmyself. I was very sick as a young bunny and had a prettyrough few months...thankfully I have a good bunny mom and a vet thatloved me and helped me thru it all..I even had 2 surgeries LOTS ofstitches and scars to show for it all! I'm so happy I got better andhave a fun outlook on life and a great sense of humor.

Corky aka: Corkolpolis, Cork, Opolis (also some things I can't say on here :shock

Sign: Capricorn

Occupation: Pain in My Mom's @$$

Likes: Of course craisins, papaya tabs and all that good stuff. I alsolike to play on my moms bed with my wife (her name is Lexi)..I alsoenjoy a good game of catch the bunny...and I LOVE laptops..I even eatthe keys off mom's if given 1/2 a chance. 

Dislikes: Baytril hidden as a drink...mom pokin my tummy for some weird reason and nail clipping time. 

Hobbies include grooming myself, thinking up new ways to push my momover the edge to insanity..(short trip trust me)...and in general justbein the head bun around the house. 

Due to my recent marriage I'm not here cruisin forbunnybabeslike some of you guys are...but I'd love to hang out and maybe join thebig party when it happens...I'm sure I can talk mom into bringingme....I have her SOOOOO wrapped around my lil paw!:bunnydance:I bet she'll even let me ride upfront with her!


My wife is not the jealous type so ladies...if you'd like...ask me and I'll show you my scars!!!!!


----------



## Anwyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello Corky:

Have heard lots about you from your Mommy! And my Mommy hasshown me many pictures of you. You are one cutie patootie!

You can check me out in Fredericks thread. I might just be lucky enough to meet you at one of those parties.

Why am I always attracted to the married ones! SIGH



Anwyn


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

:hug:Hello Anwyn! I've heard muchabout you as well! I even have a brother named Willie thatlooks alot like you! 

Sorry your attracted to the married ones...but we can still befriends....Lexi is not the jelaous type...she's ok with me having lotsof friends...she knows I went thru alot and have friends all over theworld...she'd love to meet you too!


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

I know some of ya here are trying to hook upwith your women, but hey...when we havin boys night out? We can sendthe girls to do....well, whatever it is girls do! 

Let me know, I can snag mom's bunny buggy and we can have a ball...wecan fit LOTS of us in there....and hit the bunny bars! I'm not much ofa drinker, but I love to bunny watch....they are so funny what some ofthem do....makes ya wonder how they can chew craisins and hop at thesame time!


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm in. I could find me a girl there maybe.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Snuggy wrote:


> *Stormy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Guess Ineed to find me a new doll. Snuggy is pretty hot but man thatBaby...she is sizzle hot.:love:
> ...





:elvis:


"Lil' Sister don't you---

Little Sister don't you 
Kiss me once or twice :kiss: :kiss:

and say it's very nice

and then run :runningrabbit:

Little Sister, 

Don't you do what your Big Sister does..." 

:nonono:

:elvis:


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 22, 2005)

If your havin that many probs findin ya a gal...give 1-900-buny-luv a call....I've heard good things about them...

There's alsowww.bunny.cupid.coma buddy of mine used them and met some nice gals...


----------



## Anwyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hiya MH!

I am sorry but I do not have a preference for red coloured bunnies...but there is a bunny mommy out there that has oodles ofpossible mates for you. If I remember correctly hername starts with a P... You could have the pick of the litter if youwanted. Good luck on your endeavour... I am sure you willfind what you are looking for there!

Anwyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2005)

Anwyn wrote:


> I am sure you will find what you are looking for there!
> 
> Anwyn






:vomit:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2005)

c0rKy wrote:


> If your havin that many probs findin ya a gal...give 1-900-buny-luv a call....I've heard good things about them...
> 
> There's also www.bunny.cupid.com?? a buddy of mine used them and met some nice gals...





You are Sooooooo Banned - Corky! 

:X


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> c0rKy wrote:
> 
> 
> > If your havin that many probs findin ya a gal...give 1-900-buny-luv a call....I've heard good things about them...
> ...


Is my boy on here wreking havoc? Jeesh, I knew I shouldn'thave given him his own laptop..but its the only way I could keep himfrom eating my keys! 

Should I add this site to his parental controls as being blocked?


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you Anwyn, I know that I will find someone sometime. Mrs. Rightbunn will be around for me.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2005)

Corky's a pimp! :no: I can't believe he put up the address to pimp my buns. For Shame!

I'm glad you caught on to his moonlighting job, PGG. Now that you're watching him, he is back as a member.

:foreheadsmack:

You have to watch Everything these rabbits do behind your back, I swear!

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh Candy Cane! I finally made it back tothe keyboard! That danged funny looking black rabbit I toldyou about has been ruling the house and I almost never get out of mycondo!IT IS STILL EATING MY POOS!!!:shock:I can't wait for it to go home! 

I sure hope Chaz and Snuggy hook up. My little girl thinks Chazis all that, but he's starting to tick me off. He talks to you like heknows you. I always thought he was an alright kind of guy, but hebetter stay away from my boo or I'm gonna have to get in his face onit! 

I am sure Santa is coming here. My little girl talks about himall thetime!

Isuredon't remember her getting this psyched about theEasterBunny! :X

Anyway, if he's really as nice a guy as everyone says, I'm surehe'd give you a lifthere to my place. Of course we will haveto re-figure our travel routeif we leave from here. It willget you away from Beaver Face earlier and God knows it sounds like ifyou have to watch one more Polka Dancing lesson you will gomad! Around here it's all about Boot Scootin'- whatever thatis.:?

I gotta go. I'll write soon. 

XOXO-Sebastian


----------



## Lissa (Dec 23, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Corky's a pimp! :no: I can't believe he put up the addressto pimp my buns. For Shame!
> 
> I'm glad you caught on to his moonlighting job, PGG. Now that you're watching him, he is back as a member.
> 
> ...


Hey...what can ya do...a guys look out for his fellow bucks!  

And what are your rabbits doing on those sites anyway.. :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2005)

They BETTER not be on that site! 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 23, 2005)

HEY..YOU said it...look at what you wrote...."pimp my buns" is what you said...

Corky's just tryin to share the love...he has such a nice girl, he thinks everybun should have one...


----------



## Chaz (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Sabastian ,

Did you forget Cali Button Butt and I came fromthe same Litter , the onlydifferences is Cali 's ears didnt break likemine did .

Boy Bastian son, lighten up brothersand sisters are supposed to play together .:disgust:

Beisdes my Nose is bigger than your whole body ,


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 23, 2005)

Dude, there's some kinky bucks out there! Have you looked at myspace4bunnies.com lately?? 

And, nothing personal, but the bigger they are, the harder they fall- You know, I'm just sayin'....

But, hey, ifyou're okay, I'mokay-



Sebastian


----------



## Iszy (Dec 23, 2005)

*c0rKy wrote: *


> Ifyour havin that many probs findin ya a gal...give 1-900-buny-luv acall....I've heard good things about them...
> 
> There's alsohttp://www.bunny.cupid.coma buddy of mine used them and met some nice gals...


Corky, I like your style. :wink:


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Iszy wrote:*


> *c0rKy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If your havinthat many probs findin ya a gal...give 1-900-buny-luv a call....I'veheard good things about them...
> ...




Thank ya....I'm kinda like mom..tell it like it is...

Let me know if you wanna see my scars... I know some girls dig that kinda thing...:shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)

*c0rKy wrote: *


> Thank ya....I'm kinda like mom..tell it like it is...
> 
> Let me know if you wanna see my scars... I know some girls dig that kinda thing...:shock:


----------



## Spice (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh man I don't like Zoey at all! She got me in trouble with my mom, can you believe her?!

She peed on mommy's hand and mom came into my run to scold me becauseZoey was teasing me so I decided to show her what happens to littlebunnies who tease me. Well mom didn't wash her hand before coming in myrun and I wanted mom to know that I do not want her smelling like Zoey,so I bit her! I can't speak, how else can I tell her?

And then I circled her a few times and went back to teaching Zoey alesson and can you believe that mom picked me up and put me in myhutch?! I did nothing wrong and that rotten little Zoey got to stay outand play. It's so not fair!

I wish Zoey would go back where she came from, mom said she came fromfar away, I would survive if she went back to that place faraway. But no, mom likes her more than me so she stays and I have to bemiserable.:disgust:Mocha doesn't help, he likes hertoo.:foreheadsmack:

So I'm offering Zoey to any home, but don't tell mommy! Or I'll be glad to move into any house with no bunnies.

_Spice_


----------



## Chaz (Dec 24, 2005)

*Sebastian wrote:*


> Dude, there's some kinky bucks out there! Have youlooked at myspace4bunnies.com lately??
> 
> And, nothing personal, but the bigger they are, the harder they fall- You know, I'm just sayin'....
> 
> ...


Listen Q Tip , Dont make me come there andFlop On You , One flop from meand you will look like a dustrug . know what I mean Jelly Bean .


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2005)

Chaz, dude, I was tryin'to chill, but hey, whatever- Just remember big bucks don'tmoveas quick as us smaller guys- And I wasn't going to tellanyone yet, cuz it's a surprise for Cali, but I've been workingout!

Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh, and Spice... good luck with Zoey!The way I hear it, once an annoyingdoe squirms her way intoyour warren, you may never get rid ofher!



Sebastian


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 24, 2005)

WOW Sebbie :shock: You're reallybeefin up! Do you have your own personal trainer? Can benchpress enuff to lift Chaz if he flops on you?

Next time dude...RUN when she comes at you with the clippers or scissors!!!


----------



## Chaz (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Pal im trying to figure out something here , Is that Buff or Puff ?:rofl:

glad to see your coat coming back in , was wondering there for a while .


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 24, 2005)

Watch it Spice or Santa just might bring another one of those does and then you'll have to share with her too!


----------



## c0rKy (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Chaz, isn't that doe my mom sent to you enuff of a woman for ya?


----------



## Chaz (Dec 24, 2005)

well mayby Corky , but sheis such a child geesh , and thetemper tamtrum good grief , she gets mad at momand she flings her water bottlehalf way acrossed the room , Poor Rose, she is forever getting a water bottleoffthe front of her cage causeEthel decides she was treated unfairly .

Dont need no Bossy Doe flinging stuff atme , besides she has weird uppy ears andher color is Blinding , see what I mean !


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 24, 2005)

*Chaz wrote: *


> Dont need no Bossy Doe flinging stuff atme , besides she has weird uppy ears andher color is Blinding , see what I mean !


Hey Chaz, I don't think she has weird uppy ears and blinding fur. I find her very pretty.


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey MH,

I am having Mom type this, us French Lopsneed our rest , Im pooped after all thattyping earlier , Mom says Ethel Is aChampagne DArgent , and I should stop picking onher , after all she is just a youngun , and herblinding coat will tone down to a nice creamy coloreventually , I think eventually is a long time though.


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 24, 2005)

Well Chaz,

She sure is pretty, hot lookin bunnchick. Oh lala :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 24, 2005)

Excuse Me, but I'm just catching up with this thread right now. 

Tucker and Cali:  Momma 'ain't' happy.

Polka Lessons??????? 

Boost onto Santa's sleigh to go to hook up with Sebastian????? 

Ya know....

I have given you two 2 chances, and now this. Forget about it. Most get one warning and you both got 2. 

No More.

Say Good-bye to this forum.

:X


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2005)

I have been watching this and :shock:.

You rabbits have made me and so many others smile, chucklegiggle and laugh. I hope it all works out for all of you.

Now Miss Carolyn, :nonono:you should be ashamed ofyourself. Life is about change and here you are trying to keep Cali andSabastian apart.

For shame I say, :no:for shame.

Lighten up, life is too SHORT to be so grumpy. Mom loves a songcalled Live, Laugh and Love. Maybe you need to hear it. You should bethrilled my Dear love Cali has found love. Let them be kids and havefun.

Besides it's Christmas,



lighten up.

It makes happy up here to see all our loved ones having so much fun.

:apollo:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 24, 2005)

My system is easily upset.

I don't believe you're Apollo. He and I saw things the same way.

Be Gone, and Leave Me Alone!

:X

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll prove it's me.

Find a happy place
Find a happy place
Find a happy place



You weren't as grumpy before so of course we saw things thesame. But now you a great big BAH HUMBAG yound lady. You need to changeyour ways or I'm afraid you will be sorry.

:apollo:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 24, 2005)

:faint:It's really him.

I love you Wollo. Thank you for letting me and the rest of us know you are with us and watching us.

Please talk some sense into Carolyn. She's a real grumpy pants.

Mom


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't believe you're Apollo. 

You're nothing more than a bad bit of gas I had from the potato I ate tonight.

I'm goin to sleep.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2005)

Apparently you need more proof.

Last week you called mom. While you were talking Tucker wasbeing naughting messing with his hay rack. You told mom to saysomething to him. Mom told Tucker,"You behave yourself YoungMan". You asked mom what she said because as soon as she said that hestopped and was a good boy.

I told you I am watching. :angel:

:apollo:


----------



## Ghost of Christmas Past (Dec 25, 2005)

There is still time to change your bah humbug ways.


----------



## The Ghost of Christmas Future (Dec 25, 2005)

*Miss Carolyn I am the Ghost of Christmas Future, stop twisting and tossing and pay attention, *

*Miss Calli and Mr Tucker, will continue their ways ,there is nothing you as a parent can do , changing pass wordsand banning them will not stop them , they will find a way to get onthe computer .*

*Now for You Missy , Its high time to get outand meet new People , All work and verylittle Playtime is not good for anyone , You givemore of yourself than you recieve . Time to grab lifeby its horns and go for the ride .TheStars mandate change , You yourself are coming intoa sense of Being , use it to your advantage .The weight ofeveryone on your shoulders is not your burden tocarry all the time . set itaside and gohavefun .*


----------



## Ghost of Christmas Present (Dec 25, 2005)

*Ghost of Christmas Past wrote: *


> There is still time to change your bah humbug ways.


"It's Christmas Day!" said Scrooge to himself. "I haven't missed it.The Spirits have done it all in one night. They can do anything theylike. Of course they can. Of course they can."

Miss Carolyn, me as one of the Spirits I was thinking maybe it wasn'ttoo late for you to change your mind huh? Tis the season of goodwilland all that, maybe Sebastian and Cali deserve to be together after allthey have proved their love. Its not to late to un ban Cali and Tuckerand put your bah humbug days behind you once and for all.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2005)

*GOD*

*BLESS US

EVERYBUN!
*


_Tiny_ Pebbles


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *GOD*
> 
> *BLESS US
> 
> ...


:foreheadsmack:


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 26, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *GOD*
> 
> *BLESS US
> 
> ...


:laugh::great:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 26, 2005)

From the time Igot up this morning, Sebastian has been throwing his toys around,dumping his bowl, digging his mats all up, trying to chew his waythrough his cage door... basically just having a total fit!:shock:

Somebunny is angry that Cali didn't make it onto that Sleigh! :?

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 26, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> From the time I got up thismorning, Sebastian has been throwing his toys around, dumping his bowl,digging his mats all up, trying to chew his way through his cagedoor... basically just having a total fit! :shock:
> 
> Somebunny is angry that Cali didn't make it onto that Sleigh! :?
> 
> Raspberry


That Carolyn has something to answer for - keeping those poor young Lovebuns apart!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 26, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> From the time I got up thismorning, Sebastian has been throwing his toys around, dumping his bowl,digging his mats all up, trying to chew his way through his cagedoor... basically just having a total fit! :shock:
> 
> Somebunny is angry that Cali didn't make it onto that Sleigh! :?
> 
> Raspberry


You know what Razz I think he and MH both had a converstationthat we did not know of. By 10 am my husband jumped out of bed allgrumpy which woke me up. I layed there until my bed started to vibratethinking the people on the 2nd floor was pounding around keeping myhubby up all morning. Well I finally jumped out of bed realizing thatall of the vibrating was from MeatHead trying to get his door open andhe litterly dug the door rug up to the coroplast all night long. Ughwhat a Christmas Am to wake up to adn I was so mad at him for doingthat and he had to get out of the cage. By the time I was done gettingthe rug out and cleaning his cage he litterly scratched me on mystomach, chest and oh did that hurt.


----------



## Fauna (Dec 27, 2005)

What a Night Christmas Eve was around here! I swear, it was worse than The Night of The Lepus. 

First, it's all black and quiet in the middle of the night, and we hearSanta land on the roof. Cali got allpsyched running back and forth in her bedroom saying, "It'stime! It's Time! He'll take to to my Sebbiefinally!" Then Tucker was doing binkies in his roomsaying, "What took him so long to get here???" 

I told them both to leave me out of it. I was tiredandI didn't want to get in the middle of theirmess. All I wanted was my treat from Santa and then to watchthose two fools act out whatever it is they were planning. 

Sure enough, in comes Santa Claus. (He's always bigger than Iremember him from the year before.) I wonder if he's dyinghis fur. It looked really fluffy white - like silk.Very nice, but a Girl has to wonder if that color is real ornot. onder: I know, I know, I shouldn't've askedhim, but I had to know.Sure enough! It'sreal. Some people are so lucky to have such beautifulfur. He said that the snow in the North Pole is areally good conditioner for fur. I was going to ask him if Icould go live with him for a few months, but I don't like it that coldall the time.

Santa knew all about what they wanted to have happen and he sat themboth down and had a serious talk with them. He toldthem that kids can't leave their parents unless they have permissionand that if he were to abide by their wishes, he'd be beingNaughty. He said that Mom had her own ghosts to deal with andthat they'd come throughout the night and try to talk some sense intoher. (Let me tell you, when he got to that part, Ididn't know what it meant, but an hour later, the ghosts startedshowing up and Let Me Tell You! I never _ever_ want tohave those ghosts visit me. I saw a movie with themonce in it. They were haunting some guy namedEbenezer. Believe me, it's a lot scarier when they're infront of you.) 

Santa gave Cali and Tucker pats on the head and told them that they hadto listen to Mom even when they didn't want to, but he agreed that Momdoesn't give them enough credit for not being kits anymore.He gave them treats but told them that they have to try not to get intoso much trouble. 

Get this! He did give mom coal! :shock: Ididn't think anyone really got coal. She didn'tseem to care very much.Mom didn't act like that guyEbenezer when she got up on Christmas Morning.

Things are calming down, but we're all being very good. Ihope you all had a good holiday. Oh! Check out thisvideo! I thought it was funny. "Soup on yourhead" :disgust: Humans make such fools out ofthemselves. I'm so glad I'm not one.

http://www.7secondsoflove.com/soupy_george/

Fauna


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 27, 2005)

We can definitelytell who the brightest bulb in the socket in Tucker Town is!

Raspberry


----------



## Crista (Feb 9, 2006)

Dearest Sebastian,

 I know it been awhile but I really wanted to be the *FIRST *one tosend you a 







Valentine!!!!!:kiss::hug:

Lots of love,
Crista


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 10, 2006)

*Crista!* It's so nice to hear from another bunny! :bunnydance:A lot of my bunny friends went on vacation and I've just sat here eating craisins and shredded wheatfeeling sorry for myself! 

My little girl did hear from the bunfather lately, and that was very nice. SLG and Raspberry assure me that things are settling down and many of my friends are coming back!!! Even some of our old ones!



Maybe we will be right back on top of our game, and this will soon be "the" happening thread for all the bunnies looking for a place to vent. 

Happy Valentines Day Crista! Thanks for thinking of me! 

XOXO- 

Sebastian


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Feb 10, 2006)

[align=center]HOPPY VALENTINES DAY!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Love, Sparky & Scooter[/align]


----------

